# this is the first time I've read this



## GoodnightGoodnight (Oct 29, 2013)

My grandma is suffering from IBS so I was searching for some reading materials on google about IBS. And guess what I found, some insurance companies offering policies to IBS-sufferers

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23957590

http://www.aboutibs.org/site/what-is-ibs/intro-to-ibs/stress-psychological-factors

http://ibsinsurance.net/life-health-benefits/individual.php

http://contemporarypediatrics.modernmedicine.com/contemporary-pediatrics/news/modernmedicine/modern-medicine-news/hypnotherapy-has-long-term-benefits

http://www.news-medical.net/health/What-is-Irritable-Bowel-Syndrome.aspx

What's your take on this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They can't deny insurance to people wtih IBS anymore, but I think the IBS insurance group is just an unfortunate choice in name, not that it is only for people with IBS and no one else?

"The IBS Group consists of Integrated Brokerage Services, a Property & Casualty Division, Integrated Benefits Services, a benefits consulting division, and the IBS Group of Florida, a full service insurance and risk management firm with locations in New York, Florida and Dublin, Ireland."


----------

